# OPW Abbreviation !?



## grant.rhodes (Nov 4, 2011)

What does OPW mean? We're fitting stainless steel piping and my foreman used that term... I DID ask him what it meant but he said he didn't know either, that's just what our proj. manager said...

I see it elsewhere defined as a camlock coupler. Is OPW just the brand name?... that's all I've found on the internet (OPW Global)


Thanks
Grant


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Would "Office of Public Works" (or the water/sewer department) fit in to the gist of your conversation? It's all I can think of.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

http://www.opwftg.com/www/index.jsp


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

If you are talking about OPW the gas, petroleum, chemical, etc. fluid handling solutions.

Then OPW was known originally as Ohio Pattern Works, and has been owned by the Dover Corp since 1961.


----------

